# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  بك استجير

## علي الشيخ

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* *بك أستجير فمن يجير سواكـا.... فأجر ضعيفاً يحتمي بحماكـا*

*إني ضعيف أستعين على قوى....ذنبي ومعصيتي ببعض قواكـا*

*أذنبت ياربي وآذتنـي ذنـوب....مالهـا مـن غافـر الاكــا*

*دنياي غرتني وعفوك غرنـي.... ما حيلتـي فـي هـذه أو ذاك*

*يا مدرك الأبصار والأبصار لا....تـدري لـه ولكنهـه إدراكـا*

*إن لم تكن عيني تراك فإننـي....في كل شيء أستبيـن علاكـا*

*يا منبت الأزهار عاطرة الشذا....هذا الشذا الفواح نفح شذاكـا*

*رباه ها أنذا خلصت من الهوى....واستقبل القلب الخلي هواكـا*

*وتركت أنسي بالحياة ولهوها....ولقيت كل الأنس في نجواكـا*

*ونسيت حبي واعتزلت أحبتي....ونسيت نفسي خوف أن أنساكا*

*أنا كنت ياربي أسير غشـاوة....رانت على قلبي فضل سناكـا*

*واليوم ياربي مسحت غشاوتي....وبدأت بالقلب البصيـر اراكـا*

*يا غافر الذنـب العظيـم وقابـلاً....للتـو  ب قلـب تائـبـاً ناجـاكـا*

*يارب جئتك ثاويـاً أبكـي علـى....مـا قدمتـه يـداي لا أتبـاكـى*

*أخشى من العرض الرهيب عليك....ياربـي وأخشـى منـك إذ ألقاكـا*

*يارب عدت إلـى رحابـك تائبـاً....مستسلم  ـاً مستمسكـاً بعـراكـا*

 *مالي ومـا للأغنيـاء وأنـت....يـا ربـي الغنـي ولا يحـد غنـاكـا*

*مالي ومـا للأقويـاء وأنـت....يـاربي عظيـم الشـأن مـا أقواكـا*

*إني أويت لكل مأوى فـي الحيـاة.... فمـا رأيـت أعـز مـن مأواكـا*

*وتلمست نفسي السبيل إلى النجاة ....فلم تجد منجـى سـوى منجاكـا*

*وبحثت عن سر السعـادة جاهـداً...ووجدت هذا السـر فـي تقواكـا*

*فليرضى عني الناس أو فليسخطوا.... أنا لم أعد أسعـى لغيـر رضاكـا*

*أدعـوك ياربـي لتغفـر جوبتـي.... وتعينـنـي وتمـدنـي بهـداكـا*

*فاقبل دعائي واستجب لرجاوتـي.... ما خاب يوماً من دعـا ورجاكـا*

*يارب هذا العصـر ألحـد عندمـا.... سخّـرت يا ربـي لـه دنيـاكـا*

*ما كان يطلـق للعـلا صاروخـه.... حتـى أشـاح بوجهـه وقلاكـا*

*أوما درى الإنسان أن جميع مـا.... وصلت إليه يـداه مـن نعماكـا*

*يا أيهـا الإنسـان مهـلاً واتئـد.... واشكر لربك فضـل مـا أولاكـا*

*أفـإن هـداك بعلمـه لعجيـبـه.... تـزورََََّ عنـه وينثنـي عِطفاكـا*

----------

